# I like everything about the Cybertruck, BUT...



## Jimmy Pepe Russels (Jun 23, 2017)

... the steering wheel (or, uh, steering utensil). I think it looks cool, but my comfort position was at 12 o'clock for most of my driving (and why I actually prefer the odometer at the center screen).

Did anyone know how difficult this might be for purchasing directly from Tesla? I was thinking it might be something I'd have to work with a rep through instead of the insta-checkout, but wasn't sure how difficult that'd might be, or added wait times.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Jimmy Pepe Russels said:


> ... the steering wheel (or, uh, steering utensil). I think it looks cool, but my comfort position was at 12 o'clock for most of my driving (and why I actually prefer the odometer at the center screen).
> 
> Did anyone know how difficult this might be for purchasing directly from Tesla? I was thinking it might be something I'd have to work with a rep through instead of the insta-checkout, but wasn't sure how difficult that'd might be, or added wait times.


12 o'clock is a really bad place for one's hands. It is not only dangerous (air bag) but gives poor steering control. I seriously doubt Telsa would entertain or even be able to change the wheel...


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels (Jun 23, 2017)

I suppose, but in the event of an accident, you would have time in a lot of cases to move to a more 10-2 oclock position out of instinct I think.


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels (Jun 23, 2017)

Also, I feel like the 9 oclock - 3 oclock position the steering utensil has would be a bit awkward, and not really that great compared to 10-2.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Jimmy Pepe Russels said:


> ... the steering wheel (or, uh, steering utensil). I think it looks cool, but my comfort position was at 12 o'clock for most of my driving (and why I actually prefer the odometer at the center screen).
> 
> Did anyone know how difficult this might be for purchasing directly from Tesla? I was thinking it might be something I'd have to work with a rep through instead of the insta-checkout, but wasn't sure how difficult that'd might be, or added wait times.


You haven't seen the wheel on the new Model S I assume.
Ordering is basically like getting something from Amazon, in some cases even delivered to your front door.


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels (Jun 23, 2017)

UGH! Why couldnt they get rid of the other parts, and only keep the top part! Granted I like it more than the cybertruck's, but this person is right in how it'll make hand-over-hand turns worse...






I suppose I could go aftermarket, though would prefer a professional install from Tesla I suppose


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

Jimmy Pepe Russels said:


> I suppose, but in the event of an accident, you would have time in a lot of cases to move to a more 10-2 oclock position out of instinct I think.


In many cases - perhaps most - you would have no time at all to respond. And, BTW, with steering wheel airbags it is no longer 10-2, it is now 9-3... And hand over hand turns or shuffle turns will be impossible.


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels (Jun 23, 2017)

Ah! Thank you for the knowledge, TomT. I appreciate your well-informed opinions


----------



## Jimmy Pepe Russels (Jun 23, 2017)

Alrighty... so after careful deliberation, and a lot of due diligence (watching some youtube reviews), I have decided the yoke steering-item is a deal breaker for me. Was originally thinking I could swap it out with a stock steering wheel, but apparently they added turn signals directly on the yoke, and no longer have stalks?

This is very much a bummer to learn. I'd be okay with a customizable "steering wheel w/ stalks" part I could use, and not seeing the HUD screen if that were to be part of a final release, but does anyone know if this might be an option to get a Tesla-configured steerint wheel going forward? Definitely want a truck for the utilities eventually, but not sure if I shouldn't shop around now...


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

IMHO, I wouldn’t make too many hasty decisions until the final specs are officially out there and you know what you are really dealing with. But that’s just me. I take all of the various gossip and things - including Elon’s tweets - with a certain grain of salt.


----------

